# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  SMC WSKP100 WiFi SkypePhone как увеличить чувствительность микрофона

## DAF-26

Доброе время суток! :)
Приобрел недавно WiFi SkypePhone SMC WSKP100. Сам девайс функционирует нормально, без проблем подключился через WiFi к роутеру, авторизовался в Skype входящие-исходящие звонки работают, собеседника хорошо слышно. 
Но меня все плохо слышат, даже если говорить громко и четко дикторским голосом, настроки которая регулирует чувствительность микрофона найти не удалось. Думал обновление прошивки поможет или еще какие-то есть способы отрегулировать микрофон, но в интернете пока на эту тему тоже не получилось ничего найти.

Если кто-то сталкивался с этим, поделитесь пожалуйста опытом!

----------

